# Apostas Temperaturas - Dias 26 e 27 de junho de 2012



## David sf (23 Jun 2012 às 11:49)

Aproveitando o evento de calor que se irá desenrolar no início da próxima semana, vamos lançar um novo concurso de apostas de temperaturas.

Desta vez não serão pedidas as temperaturas máximas, nem as mínimas, mas sim temperaturas horárias em quatro momentos diferentes, de modo a variar um pouco a dinâmica destes concursos.

Ao contrário do que se passou nas últimas ocasiões, não será pedido aos melhores classificados do concurso anterior a submissão das estações meteorológicas em jogo, por ainda não ter sido experimentada esta nova versão do concurso. Como tal, foram escolhidas 10 estações, distribuidas de forma heterogénea pelo país (geográfica e climaticamente), e nos locais onde nos pareceu que poderiam colocar maiores dificuldades aos concorrentes, e onde poderia haver uma maior diversidade de apostas.

As submissões de apostas estarão abertas até a meio da tarde de segunda-feira, por haver uma grande quantidade de membros que não visitam o fórum ao fim de semana. De qualquer modo haverá penalização de 15% para quem submeter apostas nesse dia.

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

*Regulamento*

Concurso para a previsão de temperaturas, terça-feira 26 junho e quarta-feira 27 junho de 2012.

O concurso consiste na previsão da *temperaturas horárias* em 10 estações seleccionadas, para ambos os dias indicados.

*Estações seleccionadas:*

Monção (Valinha) (IM)
Mirandela (IM)
Porto (Aeroporto) (IM)
Lousã (Aeródromo) (IM)
Cabo Carvoeiro (IM)
Portalegre (IM) [Não confundir com Portalegre (Cidade)]
Lisboa - Gago Coutinho (IM)
Amareleja (IM)
Sines (IM) [Não confundir com Sines (Cabo)]
Faro (Aeroporto) (IM)

São pedidas as temperaturas horárias para estas 10 estações, nos seguintes horários:

A: terça-feira, dia 26, às 17h (16h UTC)
B: terça-feira, dia 26, às 22h (21h UTC)
C: quarta-feira, dia 27, às 6h (5h UTC)
D: quarta-feira, dia 27, às 14h (13h UTC)

Os valores das temperaturas horárias são disponibilizados pelo IM cerca de uma hora depois, sendo que esses valores referem-se à média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora (ºC).

*Regras*

* Vencerá quem tiver no conjunto das quatro apostas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado para as temperaturas verificadas em cada momento para as 10 estações que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa a partir deste momento, *não havendo qualquer penalização até ao final do dia de domingo, dia 24. Após esse momento e até à hora límite das submissões, segunda feira às 17 horas, haverá uma penalização de 15% *, para penalizar quem espera por previsões/ modelos/ observações mais recentes.

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 15%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6,9ºC (6ºC+0,9ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero, *separada por uma vírgula* (por favor, não ponham pontos, porque isso dificulta o tratamento dos dados).

* Se alguma estação em algum dos momentos indicados não disponibilizar o valor da temperatura, será excluída do concurso nos momentos de aposta em que tal acontecer.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão devem pedir-me a alteração a mim por MP imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Monção: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Mirandela: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Porto: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Lousã: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Portalegre: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Lisboa: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Amareleja: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Sines: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 
Faro: A: xx,xºC  B: yy,yºC C: zz,zºC  D: ww,wºC 

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2012 às 18:09)

*Gerofil*
Monção: A: 38,5ºC B: 24,0ºC C: 15,7ºC D: 33,0ºC 
Mirandela: A: 41,1ºC B: 28,5ºC C: 18,8ºC D: 38,8ºC 
Porto: A: 33,0ºC B: 25,5ºC C: 19,1ºC D: 29,0ºC 
Lousã: A: 40,5ºC B: 28,0ºC C: 21,1ºC D: 34,5ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 19,8ºC B: 19,3ºC C: 20,2ºC D: 19,7ºC 
Portalegre: A: 36,5ºC B: 29,6ºC C: 23,8ºC D: 32,9ºC 
Lisboa: A: 34,8ºC B: 26,9ºC C: 19,8ºC D: 30,3ºC 
Amareleja: A: 42,0ºC B: 31,2ºC C: 21,5ºC D: 38,5ºC 
Sines: A: 25,2ºC B: 24,0ºC C: 18,5ºC D: 23,8ºC 
Faro: A: 28,9ºC B: 27,2ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 27,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2012 às 15:12)

*Gilmet*
Monção: A: 35,1ºC B: 23,7ºC C: 19,3ºC D: 32,7ºC 
Mirandela: A: 38,7ºC B: 27,1ºC C: 23,4ºC D: 36,3ºC 
Porto: A: 30,2ºC B: 21,3ºC C: 18,4ºC D: 28,3ºC 
Lousã: A: 37,4ºC B: 25,8ºC C: 19,1ºC D: 34,8ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 25,6ºC B: 20,1ºC C: 18,1ºC D: 22,9ºC 
Portalegre: A: 37,2ºC B: 29,1ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 35,7ºC 
Lisboa: A: 32,3ºC B: 26,0ºC C: 20,4ºC D: 30,6ºC 
Amareleja: A: 41,6ºC B: 31,3ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 39,2ºC 
Sines: A: 29,1ºC B: 21,3ºC C: 18,4ºC D: 25,4ºC 
Faro: A: 31,1ºC B: 26,5ºC C: 22,3ºC D: 27,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2012 às 15:21)

*SpiderVV*
Monção: A: 35,1ºC B: 28,7ºC C: 21,1ºC D: 34,2ºC 
Mirandela: A: 32,4ºC B: 26,0ºC C: 19,9ºC D: 31,9ºC 
Porto: A: 29,9ºC B: 22,1ºC C: 19,5ºC D: 30,0ºC 
Lousã: A: 36,8ºC B: 29,9ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 35,0ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 27,8ºC B: 18,9ºC C: 17,5ºC D: 26,5ºC 
Portalegre: A: 36,8ºC B: 32,4ºC C: 25,7ºC D: 34,0ºC 
Lisboa: A: 34,8ºC B: 28,0ºC C: 23,7ºC D: 32,1ºC 
Amareleja: A: 40,1ºC B: 29,9ºC C: 23,5ºC D: 37,0ºC 
Sines: A: 30,0ºC B: 24,7ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 29,4ºC 
Faro: A: 38,6ºC B: 31,4ºC C: 25,4ºC D: 34,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2012 às 17:54)

*AnDré*
Monção: A: 36,1ºC B: 25,5ºC C: 18,0ºC D: 34,1ºC
Mirandela: A: 39,2ºC B: 30,2ºC C: 19,5ºC D: 35,2ºC
Porto: A: 30,5ºC B: 22,5ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 26,5ºC
Lousã: A: 38,8ºC B: 28,1ºC C: 20,2ºC D: 36,1ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 24,1ºC B: 20,5ºC C: 19,2ºC D: 21,0ºC
Portalegre: A: 38,1ºC B: 33,5ºC C: 25,6ºC D: 35,1ºC
Lisboa: A: 35,8ºC B: 28,5ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 32,6ºC
Amareleja: A: 42,3ºC B: 34,5ºC C: 22,0ºC D: 38,1ºC
Sines: A: 31,5ºC B: 26,3ºC C: 19,1ºC D: 29,2ºC
Faro: A: 28,3ºC B: 28,9ºC C: 22,9ºC D: 26,2ºC


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jun 2012 às 18:43)

*ThaZouk*
Monção: A: 36,5ºC B: 22,5ºC C: 15,3ºC D: 34,0ºC 
Mirandela: A: 40,4ºC B: 27,5ºC C: 18ºC D: 38,9ºC 
Porto: A: 32,4ºC B: 24,3ºC C: 18,8ºC D: 28,7ºC 
Lousã: A: 40,2ºC B: 28ºC C: 20,8ºC D: 32,3ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 20,9ºC B: 19,1ºC C: 21,2ºC D: 19,4ºC 
Portalegre: A: 37,5ºC B: 30,1ºC C: 22,9ºC D: 33,3ºC 
Lisboa: A: 34,2ºC B: 25,6ºC C: 18,4ºC D: 30ºC 
Amareleja: A: 43,2ºC B: 31,5ºC C: 21,8ºC D: 37,8ºC 
Sines: A: 24,5ºC B: 24,2ºC C: 18,9ºC D: 22,7ºC 
Faro: A: 29,1ºC B: 25,5ºC C: 23,4ºC D: 25,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2012 às 19:24)

*João Soares*

Monção: A: 38.6ºC B: 27.5ºC C: 18.9ºC D: 30.3ºC 
Mirandela: A: 39.1ºC B: 28.7ºC C: 17.6ºC D: 29.8ºC 
Porto: A: 26.9ºC B: 23.2ºC C: 19.8ºC D: 24.5ºC 
Lousã: A: 33.6ºC B: 29.7ºC C: 19.4ºC D: 30.4ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 22.3ºC B: 18.5ºC C: 18.5ºC D: 19.9ºC 
Portalegre: A: 34.2ºC B: 30.2ºC C: 27.9ºC D: 31.3ºC 
Lisboa: A: 35.7ºC B: 29.9ºC C: 22.4ºC D: 30.0ºC 
Amareleja: A: 41.7ºC B: 31.1ºC C: 17.8ºC D: 35.6ºC 
Sines: A: 28.7ºC B: 20.3ºC C: 21.1ºC D: 22.2ºC 
Faro: A: 28.4ºC B: 26.5ºC C: 28.6ºC D: 26.6ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (24 Jun 2012 às 20:01)

*|Ciclone|*
Monção: A: 36,0ºC B: 25,0ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 34,0ºC 
Mirandela: A: 39,5ºC B: 28,5ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 37,0ºC 
Porto: A: 29,5ºC B: 20,5ºC C: 17,5ºC D: 27,0ºC 
Lousã: A: 38,0ºC B: 25,0ºC C: 19,0ºC D: 37,0ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 22,0ºC B: 19,0ºC C: 18,0ºC D: 24,0ºC 
Portalegre: A: 41,0ºC B: 30,0ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 36,0ºC 
Lisboa: A: 35,0ºC B: 26,0ºC C: 21,0ºC D: 30,0ºC 
Amareleja: A: 44,0ºC B: 35,0ºC C: 22,0ºC D: 40,0ºC 
Sines: A: 29,0ºC B: 24,0ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 27,0ºC 
Faro: A: 31,0ºC B: 28,0ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 31,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jun 2012 às 20:15)

*N_Fig*
Monção: A: 36,6ºC B: 25,3ºC C: 18,3ºC D: 33,2ºC 
Mirandela: A: 38,6ºC B: 28,1ºC C: 19,6ºC D: 35,4ºC 
Porto: A: 30,3ºC B: 22,8ºC C: 19,3ºC D: 27,7ºC 
Lousã: A: 37,9ºC B: 27,8ºC C: 19,9ºC D: 34,3ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 23,2ºC B: 19,3ºC C: 19,0ºC D: 21,9ºC 
Portalegre: A: 37,3ºC B: 30,7ºC C: 24,9ºC D: 34,0ºC 
Lisboa: A: 34,7ºC B: 27,3ºC C: 21,1ºC D: 30,8ºC 
Amareleja: A: 42,1ºC B: 32,1ºC C: 21,8ºC D: 38,0ºC 
Sines: A: 28,3ºC B: 23,5ºC C: 19,4ºC D: 25,7ºC 
Faro: A: 30,8ºC B: 27,7ºC C: 24,4ºC D: 28,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2012 às 21:32)

*vitamos*
Monção: A: 36,0ºC B: 25,0ºC C: 17,6ºC D: 34,9ºC
Mirandela: A: 38,5ºC B: 29,9ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 37,9ºC
Porto: A: 32,9ºC B: 26,8ºC C: 19,5ºC D: 33,0ºC
Lousã: A: 37,0ºC B: 27,5ºC C: 20,5ºC D: 35,8ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 25,4ºC B: 20,0ºC C: 17,0ºC D: 24,8ºC
Portalegre: A: 39,0ºC B: 32,5ºC C: 26,0ºC D: 37,8ºC
Lisboa: A: 36,3ºC B: 28,5ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 34,8ºC
Amareleja: A: 42,0ºC B: 37,5ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 40,1ºC
Sines: A: 32,9ºC B: 27,0ºC C: 21,0ºC D: 31,7ºC
Faro: A: 31,5ºC B: 28,5ºC C: 23,5ºC D: 31,5ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2012 às 22:07)

*miguel*
Monção: A: 35,5ºC B: 23,4ºC C: 18,9ºC D: 35,9ºC
Mirandela: A: 38,5ºC B: 31,1ºC C: 25,2ºC D: 37,8ºC
Porto: A: 33,6ºC B: 26,0ºC C: 21,1ºC D: 34,0ºC
Lousã: A: 36,7ºC B: 28,3ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 36,1ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 28,0ºC B: 23,5ºC C: 19,5ºC D: 27,9ºC
Portalegre: A: 40,0ºC B: 34,9ºC C: 27,0ºC D: 38,5ºC
Lisboa: A: 37,9ºC B: 31,1ºC C: 25,0ºC D: 33,9ºC
Amareleja: A: 43,6ºC B: 38,8ºC C: 26,0ºC D: 41,0ºC
Sines: A: 33,0ºC B: 28,4ºC C: 21,7ºC D: 32,0ºC
Faro: A: 32,9ºC B: 29,2ºC C: 22,9ºC D: 30,0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jun 2012 às 22:12)

*PedroAfonso*
Monção: A: 34,1ºC B: 20,4ºC C: 18,6ºC D: 33,2ºC 
Mirandela: A: 39,6ºC B: 25,1ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 37,0ºC 
Porto: A: 28,0ºC B: 20,3ºC C: 19,0ºC D: 27,6ºC 
Lousã: A: 38,2ºC B: 26,0ºC C: 20,1ºC D: 35,2ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 24,4ºC B: 18,1ºC C: 16,3ºC D: 21,0ºC 
Portalegre: A: 38,8ºC B: 30,9ºC C: 25,1ºC D: 36,0ºC 
Lisboa: A: 34,3ºC B: 25,5ºC C: 21,3ºC D: 31,1ºC 
Amareleja: A: 42,4ºC B: 31,0ºC C: 25,2ºC D: 38,4ºC 
Sines: A: 28,9ºC B: 20,8ºC C: 17,4ºC D: 24,1ºC 
Faro: A: 30,4ºC B: 26,2ºC C: 21,8ºC D: 28,0ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2012 às 22:28)

*meteo*
Monção: A: 34,5ºC B: 23,5ºC C: 20,5ºC D: 36,0ºC 
Mirandela: A: 39,5ºC B: 25,0ºC C: 23,0ºC D: 39,5ºC 
Porto: A: 30,5ºC B: 23,0ºC C: 20,5ºC D: 33,0ºC 
Lousã: A: 36,0ºC B: 22,5ºC C: 21,0ºC D: 37,0ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 24,5ºC B: 22,5ºC C: 21,0ºC D: 24,5ºC 
Portalegre: A: 40,5ºC B: 31,0ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 40,0ºC 
Lisboa: A: 34,5ºC B: 28,5ºC C: 22,5ºC D: 33,5ºC 
Amareleja: A: 41,5ºC B: 30,5ºC C: 23,5ºC D: 40,5ºC 
Sines: A: 31,0ºC B: 26,5ºC C: 22,5ºC D: 29,0ºC 
Faro: A: 30,0ºC B: 29,0ºC C: 23,0ºC D: 27,5ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Jun 2012 às 23:24)

*Jorge_scp*
Monção: A: 31,1ºC B: 24,0ºC C: 18,2ºC D: 33,1ºC
Mirandela: A: 37,6ºC B: 27,4ºC C: 20,1ºC D: 38,1ºC
Porto: A: 25,2ºC B: 20,8ºC C: 19,3ºC D: 26,8ºC
Lousã: A: 34,1ºC B: 24,1ºC C: 21,2ºC D: 36,9ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 23,8ºC B: 21,4ºC C: 20,6ºC D: 24,7ºC
Portalegre: A: 39,7ºC B: 30,1ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 38,2ºC
Lisboa: A: 35,5ºC B: 26,2ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 32,1ºC
Amareleja: A: 41,0ºC B: 30,8ºC C: 22,4ºC D: 39,1ºC
Sines: A: 28,3ºC B: 23,1ºC C: 21,5ºC D: 27,2ºC
Faro: A: 28,5ºC B: 25,2ºC C: 24,1ºC D: 27,5ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2012 às 23:39)

*Dan*
Monção: A: 37,0ºC B: 30,0ºC C: 18,0ºC D: 36,0ºC
Mirandela: A: 40,0ºC B: 33,0ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 38,0ºC
Porto: A: 32,0ºC B: 25,0ºC C: 17,0ºC D: 26,0ºC
Lousã: A:38,0ºC B: 33,0ºC C: 22,0ºC D: 37,0ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 21,0ºC B: 20,0ºC C: 18,0ºC D: 21,0ºC
Portalegre: A: 39,0ºC B: 34,0ºC C: 27,0ºC D: 37,0ºC
Lisboa: A: 37,0ºC B: 32,0ºC C:23,0ºC D: 35,0ºC
Amareleja: A: 43,0ºC B: 35,0ºC C: 22,0ºC D: 41,0ºC
Sines: A: 32,0ºC B: 28,0ºC C: 22,0ºC D: 31,0ºC
Faro: A: 31,0ºC B: 28,0ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 31,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2012 às 23:41)

*Duarte Sousa*
Monção: A: 34,5ºC B: 23,7ºC C: 19,2ºC D: 33,8ºC
Mirandela: A: 39,2ºC B: 28,2ºC C: 18,3ºC D: 35,7ºC
Porto: A: 29,8ºC B: 22,5ºC C: 18,2ºC D: 27,3ºC
Lousã: A: 37,2ºC B: 25,1ºC C: 19,4ºC D: 33,1ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 25,2ºC B: 19,0ºC C: 18,4ºC D: 24,7ºC
Portalegre: A: 38,6ºC B: 30,0ºC C: 24,6ºC D: 34,8ºC
Lisboa: A: 34,9ºC B: 27,4ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 31,7ºC
Amareleja: A: 43,4ºC B: 33,8ºC C: 22,6ºC D: 38,9ºC
Sines: A: 30,9ºC B: 22,7ºC C: 17,7ºC D: 27,2ºC
Faro: A: 31,6ºC B: 27,0ºC C: 24,2ºC D: 28,1ºC


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2012 às 23:56)

*David sf*
Monção: A: 37,5ºC B: 26,0ºC C: 21,5ºC D: 34,0ºC
Mirandela: A: 39,5ºC B: 31,0ºC C: 22,5ºC D: 38,5ºC
Porto: A: 32,0ºC B: 27,0ºC C: 24,0ºC D: 31,0ºC
Lousã: A: 39,0ºC B: 28,0ºC C: 22,5ºC D: 37,0ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 20,5ºC B: 22,0ºC C: 26,5ºC D: 22,5ºC
Portalegre: A: 38,5ºC B: 30,5ºC C: 25,5ºC D: 38,0ºC
Lisboa: A: 34,0ºC B: 27,5ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 32,5ºC
Amareleja: A: 42,0ºC B: 33,0ºC C: 25,0ºC D: 39,5ºC
Sines: A: 28,0ºC B: 23,0ºC C: 24,5ºC D: 27,5ºC
Faro: A: 27,5ºC B: 25,0ºC C: 25,0ºC D: 27,0ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2012 às 00:32)

*Ruipedroo*
Monção: A: 34,4ºC B: 24,5ºC C: 19,3ºC D: 35,6ºC 
Mirandela: A: 38,1ºC B: 26,7ºC C: 20,0ºC D: 38,7ºC 
Porto: A: 30,3ºC B: 23,0ºC C: 19,8ºC D: 28,3ºC 
Lousã: A: 39,3ºC B: 27,6ºC C: 22,4ºC D: 36,9ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 26,7ºC B: 20,6ºC C: 20,4ºC D: 23,5ºC 
Portalegre: A: 39,9ºC B: 30,7ºC C: 20,6ºC D: 37,6ºC 
Lisboa: A: 36,4ºC B: 24,9ºC C: 21,8ºC D: 33,7ºC 
Amareleja: A: 42,1ºC B: 32,6ºC C: 23,5ºC D: 38,1ºC 
Sines: A: 30,0ºC B: 21,3ºC C: 21,4ºC D: 27,0ºC 
Faro: A: 32,5ºC B: 27,6ºC C: 22,4ºC D: 29,0ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 12:33)

*Miguel96*

Monção: A: 31,0ºC B: 25,4ºC C: 18,7ºC D: 30,1ºC
Mirandela: A: 36,5ºC B: 26,1ºC C: 23,1ºC D: 35,0ºC
Porto: A: 32,8ºC B: 25,6ºC C: 21,4ºC D: 29,4ºC
Lousã: A: 37,3ºC B: 29,4ºC C: 20,8ºC D: 32,1ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 24,5ºC B: 18,5ºC C: 17,9ºC D: 23,8ºC
Portalegre: A: 41,4ºC B: 33,8ºC C: 25,9ºC D: 40,1ºC
Lisboa: A: 38,4ºC B: 29,9ºC C: 23,0ºC D: 34,2ºC
Amareleja: A: 43,8ºC B: 35,8ºC C: 27,2ºC D: 42,7ºC
Sines: A: 32,0ºC B: 25,4ºC C: 20,4ºC D: 28,4ºC
Faro: A: 33,1ºC B: 29,3ºC C: 22,3ºC D: 30,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2012 às 15:51)

*ecobcg*
Monção: A: 37.6ºC B: 27.9ºC C: 19.5ºC D: 31.2ºC 
Mirandela: A: 39.5ºC B: 27.7ºC C: 18.5ºC D: 29.1ºC 
Porto: A: 26.2ºC B: 23.1ºC C: 20.8ºC D: 25.1ºC 
Lousã: A: 32.9ºC B: 30.1ºC C: 20.2ºC D: 31.2ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 23.5ºC B: 19.2ºC C: 17.9ºC D: 20.2ºC 
Portalegre: A: 35.2ºC B: 31.2ºC C: 28.3ºC D: 32.1ºC 
Lisboa: A: 36.1ºC B: 30.0ºC C: 23.5ºC D: 29.5ºC 
Amareleja: A: 40.7ºC B: 32.5ºC C: 18.9ºC D: 36.7ºC 
Sines: A: 29.5ºC B: 21.5ºC C: 22.3ºC D: 23.2ºC 
Faro: A: 29.7ºC B: 26.5ºC C: 29.8ºC D: 27.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2012 às 16:37)

Monção: A: 35.5ºC B: 28.2ºC C: 18.4ºC D: 30.5ºC
Mirandela: A: 40.1ºC B: 29.7ºC C: 19.1ºC D: 30.9ºC
Porto: A: 23.5ºC B: 20.4ºC C: 19.3ºC D: 22.4ºC
Lousã: A: 33.7ºC B: 26.7ºC C: 18.5ºC D: 31.5ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 22.7ºC B: 20.5ºC C: 18.4ºC D: 21.0ºC
Portalegre: A: 37.4ºC B: 30.7ºC C: 26.6ºC D: 32.4ºC
Lisboa: A: 34.7ºC B: 28.2ºC C: 21.7ºC D: 30.3ºC
Amareleja: A: 41.9ºC B: 31.7ºC C: 20.5ºC D: 35.7ºC
Sines: A: 28.1ºC B: 22.1ºC C: 19.0ºC D: 24.4ºC
Faro: A: 30.6ºC B: 26.4ºC C: 23.3ºC D: 28.0ºC

a da S.Pilar teria sido bem mais interessante


----------



## rozzo (25 Jun 2012 às 16:55)

*rozzo*
Monção: A: 35,4ºC B: 27,3ºC C: 16,4ºC D: 32,5ºC 
Mirandela: A: 38,9ºC B: 28,8ºC C: 17,9ºC D: 35,5ºC 
Porto: A: 30,3ºC B: 25,5ºC C: 21,4ºC D: 32,4ºC 
Lousã: A: 39,2ºC B: 29,1ºC C: 18,5ºC D: 33,4ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 21,4ºC B: 18,6ºC C: 22,3ºC D: 24,4ºC 
Portalegre: A: 39,3ºC B: 33,1ºC C: 29,8ºC D: 37,3ºC 
Lisboa: A: 38,4ºC B: 33,4ºC C: 23,4ºC D: 33,3ºC 
Amareleja: A: 43,2ºC B: 33,8ºC C: 22,1ºC D: 38,7ºC 
Sines: A: 30,1ºC B: 22,9ºC C: 19,9ºC D: 27,9ºC 
Faro: A: 30,1ºC B: 28,9ºC C: 24,3ºC D: 29,8ºC


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

Skizzo disse:


> a da S.Pilar teria sido bem mais interessante



Na altura da escolha das estações estava off, era até a primeira escolha, mas por precaução foi substituída pela do Aeroporto, que é mais fiável.

Terminou agora o período de submissões, logo mais à noite publico as apostas de toda a gente, para verificarem se existe algum erro.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2012 às 17:32)

Skizzo disse:


> a da S.Pilar teria sido bem mais interessante



O David já respondeu, mas fica aqui a justificação gráfica.
De facto, concordámos que a S.Pilar seria mais interessante. Mas poucas horas antes de se abrir o concurso, a estação ficou off. (Parece praga...)
E só voltou hoje:







Daí a alteração.


----------



## rozzo (25 Jun 2012 às 17:36)

Bolas, para ter qualquer chance de uma boa classificação terei de ter uma previsão quase perfeita, com os 15% de penalização, altamente improvável!


Só vi hoje o Concurso, visto estar fora no f-d-s. Se os resultados forem bons, depois festejo uma classificação virtual hehehe.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2012 às 17:36)

Sim tem andado off, é o karma das estações do Porto, nenhuma funciona bem.


----------



## João Sousa (25 Jun 2012 às 17:59)

João Sousa

Monção: A: 34,4ºC B: 21,3ºC C: 16,4ºC D: 33,5ºC 
Mirandela: A: 38,9ºC B: 28,8ºC C: 17,9ºC D: 35,5ºC 
Porto: A: 32,3ºC B: 24,5ºC C: 20,4ºC D: 31,4ºC 
Lousã: A: 39,2ºC B: 29,1ºC C: 18,5ºC D: 31,4ºC 
Cabo Carvoeiro: A: 21,4ºC B: 18,6ºC C: 22,3ºC D: 24,4ºC 
Portalegre: A: 39,3ºC B: 33,1ºC C: 29,8ºC D: 35,3ºC 
Lisboa: A: 38,4ºC B: 32,4ºC C: 23,4ºC D: 34,3ºC 
Amareleja: A: 43,7ºC B: 35,8ºC C: 24,1ºC D: 35,7ºC 
Sines: A: 30,1ºC B: 22,6ºC C: 15,9ºC D: 27,9ºC 
Faro: A: 30,1ºC B: 28,9ºC C: 24,3ºC D: 29,8ºC

Eu sei que já passa da hora, mesmo com a penalização de 15%, porém deixo aqui o meu palpite se o quiserem considerar.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2012 às 21:18)

Em primeiro lugar, agradecemos a todos os que participaram.

Segue o apanhado de todas as apostas submetidas. Se detectarem algum erro, façam o favor de avisar.






A aposta do João Sousa foi aceite, mas sofrerá uma penalização de 30%, por ter sido submetida após a hora límite.
A penalização pode parecer excessiva, mas tem que se ter em conta que a partir das 17:30 era possível saber-se o valor das temperaturas de hoje às 17 h, que de modo geral não devem ser muito diferentes das registadas amanhã, o que constitui uma grande vantagem.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2012 às 22:10)

Infelizmente desta vez não deu para participar... Para tentar fazer uma previsão com o mínimo de sentido sem olhar para as dos outros tinha que perder algum tempo com isto, mas neste fase do semestre com muitos trabalhos e exames não tive hipotese... 

Mas dou os parabéns à administração aqui da casa por esta iniciativa e desejo boa sorte a todos os participantes e que ganhe o melhor


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 22:57)

Qual é o prémio ,se algum de nós ficar em 1º, 2º e 3º lugar? Alguem sabe?


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2012 às 23:12)

O prémio é ficar a gostar ainda mais de meteorologia. Acertar nestes parâmetros é muito difícil...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2012 às 23:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Qual é o prémio ,se algum de nós ficar em 1º, 2º e 3º lugar? Alguem sabe?



Nos concursos antigos o prémio para os melhores classificados era poder escolher as estações do próximo concurso, mas com este novo formato não sei.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2012 às 23:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Qual é o prémio ,se algum de nós ficar em 1º, 2º e 3º lugar? Alguem sabe?



O prémio é ficares no lugar que ficares


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2012 às 23:32)

Bem, estou a ver que eu fui o único que levei a tua pergunta à letra, é claro que participar e aprender é muito bom, mas antes havia mesmo um "prémio".


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Jun 2012 às 14:25)

O prémio é um iPhone! dos ling ling!


----------



## João Sousa (26 Jun 2012 às 16:08)

David sf disse:


> A aposta do João Sousa foi aceite, mas sofrerá uma penalização de 30%, por ter sido submetida após a hora límite.
> A penalização pode parecer excessiva, mas tem que se ter em conta que a partir das 17:30 era possível saber-se o valor das temperaturas de hoje às 17 h, que de modo geral não devem ser muito diferentes das registadas amanhã, o que constitui uma grande vantagem.



 Vamos lá ver! lool


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2012 às 18:13)

Valores das temperaturas às 17h, (16h UTC):







Amareleja sem dados...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2012 às 18:14)

Monção - 36,8ºC
Mirandela - 40,3ºC
Porto - 27,1ºC
Lousã - 38,9ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro - 22,7ºC
Portalegre - 38,3ºC
Lisboa - 37,7ºC
Amareleja - off lol
Sines - 32,8ºC
Faro - 30ºC
Edit: O André foi mais rápido que eu 
Em relação às minhas apostas:
Monção - +0,2ºC
Mirandela - +1,7ºC
Porto - -3,2ºC
Lousã - +1,0ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro - -0,5ºC
Portalegre - +1,0ºC
Lisboa - +3,0ºC
Sines - +4,5ºC
Faro - -0,8ºC
Resumindo, um desastre...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 18:16)

De todas as horas para a Amareleja falhar...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2012 às 18:20)

Skizzo disse:


> De todas as horas para a Amareleja falhar...



Pois, é que estava a transmitir, e se calhar foi uma falha horária, depois até volta, foi mesmo azar...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2012 às 18:36)

Apuramento de resultados após este primeiro round.

TOP 10:


----------



## meteo (26 Jun 2012 às 18:38)

Falhei tudo por defeito,tirando o Porto e Cabo Carvoeiro que foi por excesso.Faro foi em cheio 
Não estava à espera de tanto calor às 17:00,e estava a contar que entrasse algum vento em Lisboa e Sines.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 20:32)

Eu prefiro prever máximas absolutas, isto de prever a uma hora específica é demasiado complicado, especialmente em estações do litoral que sobem e descem, sobem e descem consoante o vento.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2012 às 20:47)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu prefiro prever máximas absolutas, isto de prever a uma hora específica é demasiado complicado, especialmente em estações do litoral que sobem e descem, sobem e descem consoante o vento.



Sim, sem dúvidas que isto é muito mais complicado e o fator sorte torna-se muito mais importante.


----------



## meteo (26 Jun 2012 às 20:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, sem dúvidas que isto é muito mais complicado e o fator sorte torna-se muito mais importante.



Muito mais dificil,e o factor sorte conta um pouco,mas apenas nas estações do litoral. Para mim é muito mais interessante assim.
E vejam como não é só sorte: O André e o Rozzo lá estão outra vez no top,seja com este modelo,como com o antigo


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2012 às 20:57)

meteo disse:


> Muito mais dificil,e o factor sorte conta um pouco,mas apenas nas estações do litoral. Para mim é muito mais interessante assim.
> E vejam como não é só sorte: O André e o Rozzo lá estão outra vez no top,seja com este modelo,como com o antigo



Pois, eles cá para mim têm contactos no IM para porem as temperaturas como eles querem...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:02)

Em relação ás minhas temperaturas que previa para hoje ás 17h:

Monção : -5,8 ºC

Mirandela: + 3,8 ºC

Porto : +5,7 ºC

Lousã : -1,6 ºC

Cabo Carvoeiro: +1,8 ºC

Portalegre: +3,1ºC

Lisboa: +0,7 ºC

Amareleja: Desligada. O termómetro deve ter arrebentado com a escala!!!!!

Sines: - 0,8 ºC

Faro: +3,1 ºC

Soma dos erros de temperatura por excesso e por defeito que cometi de cada cidade:

5,8+3,8+5,7+1,6+1,8+3,1+0,7+0,8+3,1= 26,4 ºC

Como tenho penalização de 15% então tenho que juntar esses 15% á soma dos erros por excesso e por defeito da temperatura que cometi de cada cidade, mas  para isso vou ter que calcular esses 15% através da utilização da regra de 3 simples .

Então:

26,4ºC__________________100%

X       __________________ 15%

X=15% x 26,4ºC/100% = 3,96 ºC


Por fim somo os erros por excesso e por defeito da temperatura que cometi em cada cidade + 15% de penalização, então:


26,4ºC + 3,96ºC= 30,36 ºC

Mais valia ter feito como o João Sousa, tinha 30% de penalização mas tinhas as temperaturas mais exatas e mais precisas pois ia ver ao boletim e aos modelos.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:10)

Agora falta saber as às 22h (21h UTC), mais daqui a bocado saberemos.
A que horas é que vão colocar os resultados das temperaturas das 22h (21h UTC)? Ainda vão ser hoje?


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2012 às 21:27)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu prefiro prever máximas absolutas, isto de prever a uma hora específica é demasiado complicado, especialmente em estações do litoral que sobem e descem, sobem e descem consoante o vento.



É certamente mais complicado, aliás era esse o objectivo. De facto, os concursos nos moldes anteriores estavam a tornar-se muito equilibrados, em que, com excepção feita a 3 ou 4 apostas mais acertadas, 0,5ºC faziam grandes alterações na classificação, e tinhamos tudo decidido pelos valores decimais, que são colocados, mais ou menos, ao calhas. Era também uma questão de sorte.

Ainda estamos a ver como corre este concurso, provavelmente será um modelo a adoptar, alternando com o anterior, e com outro que eventualmente alguém venha a sugerir.



Miguel96 disse:


> Agora falta saber as às 22h (21h UTC), mais daqui a bocado saberemos.
> A que horas é que vão colocar os resultados das temperaturas das 22h (21h UTC)? Ainda vão ser hoje?



Sim, serão publicados por volta das 23:30.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:41)

Uma alternância entre os 2 modelos seria o melhor, assim cada um partiparia naqueles que preferia


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2012 às 21:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Uma alternância entre os 2 modelos seria o melhor, assim cada um partiparia naqueles que preferia



O ideal seria cada um participar em ambos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:49)

Eish, que desgracia. 
De facto é bem mais complicado, mas acho que tem mais piada. Também é a primeira vez que participo neste concurso, aliás, quando publiquei a minha aposta estava a tentar antes da meia noite e não consegui, acabei por fazer disparates.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:51)

David sf disse:


> O ideal seria cada um participar em ambos.



Sim tá bem, pronto!


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 23:20)

É de mim ou alguns dados não batem certo?

Na imagem principal do IM, por exemplo, temos PR com 28,1ºC às 21UTC, mas no mapa de observações está com 27,1ºC a essa hora...


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2012 às 23:26)

Temperaturas às 22h (21 UTC):







Classificações, referente só a este período e acumulada:


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2012 às 23:28)

Skizzo disse:


> É de mim ou alguns dados não batem certo?
> Na imagem principal do IM, por exemplo, temos PR com 28,1ºC às 21UTC, mas no mapa de observações está com 27,1ºC a essa hora...



No tempo presente é a temperatura instantânea e nas observações é a média dos últimos 10 minutos. Para as apostas conta as observações, pois no tempo presente são publicadas poucas estações.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 23:51)

O que me estragou tudo foi a penalização senao conseguia 23,1 e entrava para o top 10. Ficava em 8º lugar.

29,6- 4,2
32,2- 6,1
27,1- 1,5
30,5- 0,9
19,0- 0,5
32,5- 1,3
28,9- 1
33,9- 1,9
22,2- 3,2
26,8- 2,5


Para os que se inscreveram pela 1ª vez nao devia haver penalizaçao, pois nao sabia o quanto e que se podia ser prejudicado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2012 às 00:15)

Penso que é desnecessário a cada "round" postar a análise das temperaturas previstas e registadas.

Olhem, se eu acertasse em todas ficaa em 1º lugar com 0 de erro!


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2012 às 04:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Para os que se inscreveram pela 1ª vez nao devia haver penalizaçao, pois nao sabia o quanto e que se podia ser prejudicado.



Aquilo que te poderia dizer, disseste-lo aqui:



Miguel96 disse:


> Mais valia ter feito como o João Sousa, tinha 30% de penalização mas tinhas as temperaturas mais exatas e mais precisas pois ia ver ao boletim e aos modelos.



De resto, há que ter e haver fair play.
É um jogo de alguma sorte, pois variáveis como o vento podem "estragar tudo", mas também exige algum conhecimento. Nomeadamente do comportamento da estação "x" perante a situação "y".

Acima de tudo o objectivo destes concursos é o entretenimento.
Pessoalmente acho este molde mais difícil, mas ao mesmo tempo mais entusiasmante.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2012 às 04:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, eles cá para mim têm contactos no IM para porem as temperaturas como eles querem...



rozzo, telefona lá para o IM para eles porem gelo na EMA de Monção (Valinha).
Não se admite que uma estação como aquela tenha 24,5ºC às 3h da manhã.


De dizer ainda que Lamas de Mouro, à mesma hora, estava com uns tórridos 25,3ºC. Uma aposta para esta estação às 3h teria arrasado com todos. eheh!


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2012 às 07:17)

Os registos das 05:00 utc


Monção (Valinha)	23,1ºC
Mirandela	24,3ºC
Porto (Aeroporto)	17,9ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo)	22,0ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro	18,7ºC
Portalegre	24,4ºC
Lisboa (G.Coutinho)	23,9ºC
Amareleja	26,7ºC
Sines	19,6ºC
Faro (Aeroporto)	24,2ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2012 às 07:31)

Classificações actualizadas:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2012 às 14:09)

Eu não tive tempo para participar. Mas acho este método pior que o outro.  Este método é pior porque se o outro já era complicado lidar com algumas estações, este método em determinadas horas ainda mais complicado é.  Quanto maior é a complicação maior é o entusiasmo. 

Parabéns pela iniciativa na próxima já participo.  Mais não seja para meter água.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2012 às 15:08)

Os registos das 13:00 utc


Monção (Valinha) 30,4ºC
Mirandela 38,7ºC
Porto (Aeroporto) 24,1ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo) 33,1ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro 20,6ºC
Portalegre 33,0C
Lisboa (G.Coutinho) 29,3ºC
Amareleja 39,4ºC
Sines 25,3ºC
Faro (Aeroporto) 27,2ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2012 às 15:13)

Resultados finais, mais tarde serão dados maiores pormenores:






Parabéns ao vencedor, *N_Fig*, e aos integrantes do quadro de honra.


----------



## rozzo (27 Jun 2012 às 15:25)

Eh pa ia tão bem lançado até ontem à noite, mesmo com penalizações, granda falhanço de previsões na 2ª metade! 


Até tenho medo de ver a classificação total, para não ver o tombo!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2012 às 15:49)

Isto se não fosse a penalização de 15%...!!! 
Assim, lá tive que ficar no fim da lista... eheheh!

Parabéns aos vencedores...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jun 2012 às 15:52)

\eu acho que vou ficar em ultimo na classificaçao total


----------



## meteo (27 Jun 2012 às 16:11)

As minhas previsões de ontem às 22:00 e hoje às 14:00,foram ridiculamente ao lado. Erros de 8/9ºC e coisas assim.

Parabéns ao *N_Fig*,o grande vencedor!
N_Fig,agora foste tu a ter contactos com o IM.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2012 às 17:07)

Vou dar uma sugestão a quem faz estas apostas. Em vez de serem postadas no fórum as apostas à medida que forem sendo feitas pelos membros. Que tal cada um fizesse as apostas e forem mandadas em mensagem privada para um moderador. Na minha visão iria ser mais interessante ainda, porque não existe nenhuma pista e ninguém pode guiar-se por ninguém, mas continuava a existir penalização. 

Deixei a minha sugestão. Parabéns ao N_fig.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2012 às 17:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou dar uma sugestão a quem faz estas apostas. Em vez de serem postadas no fórum as apostas à medida que forem sendo feitas pelos membros. Que tal cada um fizesse as apostas e forem mandadas em mensagem privada para um moderador. Na minha visão iria ser mais interessante ainda, porque não existe nenhuma pista e ninguém pode guiar-se por ninguém, mas continuava a existir penalização.



Está a ser pensada uma solução para evitar que alguém se "guie" por outro. Essa solução que tu propões tem um senão, os moderadores ficavam de fora do escrutínio público, e não duvido que mais dia menos dias viria aí algum iluminado dizer que podíamos fazer algum tipo de batota.

De qualquer modo, os dois casos que detectámos de cópia flagrante neste tipo de concursos tiveram um destino igual: o último lugar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2012 às 17:57)

David sf disse:


> Está a ser pensada uma solução para evitar que alguém se "guie" por outro. Essa solução que tu propões tem um senão, os moderadores ficavam de fora do escrutínio público, e não duvido que mais dia menos dias viria aí algum iluminado dizer que podíamos fazer algum tipo de batota.
> 
> De qualquer modo, os dois casos que detectámos de cópia flagrante neste tipo de concursos tiveram um destino igual: o último lugar.



Esqueci-me desse pequeno pormenor. Mas também temos que saber confiar uns dos outros. Não estou por dentro de fóruns nem sei como funciona não existe nenhuma maneira de ocultarem mensagens dentro dos tópicos, ou seja, eu vejo a minha mas os outros não.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jun 2012 às 18:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou dar uma sugestão a quem faz estas apostas. Em vez de serem postadas no fórum as apostas à medida que forem sendo feitas pelos membros. Que tal cada um fizesse as apostas e forem mandadas em mensagem privada para um moderador. Na minha visão iria ser mais interessante ainda, porque não existe nenhuma pista e ninguém pode guiar-se por ninguém, mas continuava a existir penalização.
> 
> Deixei a minha sugestão. Parabéns ao N_fig.





David sf disse:


> Está a ser pensada uma solução para evitar que alguém se "guie" por outro. Essa solução que tu propões tem um senão, os moderadores ficavam de fora do escrutínio público, e não duvido que mais dia menos dias viria aí algum iluminado dizer que podíamos fazer algum tipo de batota.
> 
> De qualquer modo, os dois casos que detectámos de cópia flagrante neste tipo de concursos tiveram um destino igual: o último lugar.



Eu era para ter feito uma sugestão anteriormente nesse assunto, e como já se lançaram vou aproveitar para deixar a minha sugestão.
Usar uma página/script php onde se inseria o nome de utilizador, como apresentado no fórum, e os campos a preencher (T, HR, Pressao, Precipitacao). E o input de valores de seriam feitos de apenas números inteiros, a vírgula, no caso de ser usada, seria colocada automaticamente pelo script. Depois ao submeter, o script colocava os dados numa base de dados (e.g.:MySQL). Depois era só aceder à base de dados e usar os valores. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jun 2012 às 19:03)

Boa tarde!!!!

Na minha opinião se ninguém copiar , nem comparar as temperaturas dos outros durante a postagem das temperaturas,isso sim é a forma mais facil e mais honesta de cada pessoa ter a sua opinião acerca das temperaturas que se vão fazer nos diversos locais. 
Pois se todos copiarem as temperaturas de cada pessoa, têm o risco de errar pois podem tar certas ou erradas, quer dizer é um 50-50.
Mas estas apostas requerem sorte e saber a história das temperaturas decada local e o conhecimento avançado do clima português e o clima de cada região.

Sea tecnologia deste site evoluir poderemos ocultar a nossa mensagem e só s moderadores e administradores é que podem ver.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2012 às 22:56)

Ficam os valores da média dos erros de todos os participantes neste jogo (não contabilizando penalizações):






Os maiores erros ocorreram nas estações meteorológicas do norte do país, e no global, as estações do litoral originaram maiores erros que as do interior.

Aqui os vencedores em cada uma das estações meteorológicas a concurso, ou seja, o participante que obteve uma pontuação mais baixa em cada EM (não contabilizada a penalização):






Note-se que nenhum dos quatro primeiros classificados no concurso foi primeiro numa EM, o mais importante acaba por ser a regularidade.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jun 2012 às 23:03)

meteo disse:


> As minhas previsões de ontem às 22:00 e hoje às 14:00,foram ridiculamente ao lado. Erros de 8/9ºC e coisas assim.
> 
> Parabéns ao *N_Fig*,o grande vencedor!
> N_Fig,agora foste tu a ter contactos com o IM.



Pois, parece que não devia ter dito aquilo, agora todos sabem como é que eu ganhei.
Agora a sério, isto só demonstra aquilo que eu disse sobre a sorte, nas previsões  de hoje às 6 da manhã nem fico nos 10 1ºs mas subo na classificação geral porque o resto do pessoal que estava à minha frente ainda teve menos sorte, a minha pontuação final dá uma média de quase 2ºC de erro por previsão...
Não estou a dizer mal da moderação que apenas resolveu experimentar um método novo, mas por mim isto vem demasiado da sorte, especialmente a alguma distância. Se for este o formato do próximo concurso volto a participar, porque é sempre bom aprender mais sobre o comportamento deste tipos de situações e esta em particular é extremamente interessante, mas provavelmente tenho menos sorte e sou eu a dar erros e erros de 8/9ºC como o rozzo disse...
Quanto à sugestão de votos dados à moderação e não públicos para ninguém copiar, não acho mal, embora ache que isso ia dar mais trabalho à moderação...
Edit: Vi aquilo que o David sf postou, lá está não fui o melhor em nada mas tive mais sorte no geral (obrigado David por chamares a essa minha sorte regularidade )


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2012 às 00:22)

Olá 

Comecei mal mas terminei o último_ round_ em primeiro  gosto de correr de trás para a frente  ... Também fui o primeiro a apostar (não há aí uma majoração para mim ?  ); parece que acerto melhor a médio e longo prazo ... 

Quanto a sugestões, não importo de ser sempre eu o primeiro a apostar  motivar o pessoal a participar também é fascinante. Como não está em jogo nenhum prémio de valor económico não acho necessário ter de "esconder" as apostas uns dos outros.

Desta vez o vento não trocou-me "as contas" em Faro ...


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2012 às 00:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, parece que não devia ter dito aquilo, agora todos sabem como é que eu ganhei.
> Agora a sério, isto só demonstra aquilo que eu disse sobre a sorte, nas previsões  de hoje às 6 da manhã nem fico nos 10 1ºs mas subo na classificação geral porque o resto do pessoal que estava à minha frente ainda teve menos sorte, a minha pontuação final dá uma média de quase 2ºC de erro por previsão...
> Não estou a dizer mal da moderação que apenas resolveu experimentar um método novo, mas por mim isto vem demasiado da sorte, especialmente a alguma distância. Se for este o formato do próximo concurso volto a participar, porque é sempre bom aprender mais sobre o comportamento deste tipos de situações e esta em particular é extremamente interessante, mas provavelmente tenho menos sorte e sou eu a dar erros e erros de 8/9ºC como o rozzo disse...
> Quanto à sugestão de votos dados à moderação e não públicos para ninguém copiar, não acho mal, embora ache que isso ia dar mais trabalho à moderação...
> Edit: Vi aquilo que o David sf postou, lá está não fui o melhor em nada mas tive mais sorte no geral (obrigado David por chamares a essa minha sorte regularidade )



Tem sempre a ver com a sorte. Mas também com conhecimento. Tanto nesta versão como na antiga. Quanto ao factor sorte, na anterior versão também era fundamental, lembro-me que aquando da onda de frio, muita gente tinha previsto bem a primeira noite e tinha estado bem nas mínimas, mas às 23 horas da segunda noite pulverizaram-se várias mínimas da noite anterior, e a classificação inverteu completamente.

Na próxima vez que se fizer este modelo de concurso, acho que devíamos permitir apostas mais próximas da hora, sem haver penalização. Poderia diminuir um pouco o factor sorte.

Agradeço a todos as sugestões que têm feito, eu por mim gosto mais deste modelo, sendo a principal razão desta preferência a rapidez com que se publicam os resultados e a menor dependência face a avarias no IM. Na versão anterior, nunca teríamos tido as máximas da amareleja, sendo esta EM ignorada na contabilização de resultados. Deste modo, conseguiu-se contar com esta EM em três momentos.



Gerofil disse:


> Quanto a sugestões, não importo de ser sempre eu o primeiro a apostar  motivar o pessoal a participar também é fascinante. Como não está em jogo nenhum prémio de valor económico não acho necessário ter de "esconder" as apostas uns dos outros.



Acaba por ser um pouco injusto para os que apostam antes. Desta vez não se notou tanto, mas no concurso anterior os 8 últimos da classificação estiveram no lote dos primeiros 9 a apostar. Curiosamente, após apostarem os membros que costumam ficar mais bem posicionados, as apostas ficaram mais "certeiras".

Claro que como não está em jogo nenhum prémio, nem monetário, nem em "género", isto não tem qualquer gravidade, mas acho que seria mais justo um sistema que não permitisse a visualização das apostas antes do final do período de submissão. Até porque não havendo prémio, não consigo perceber qual será a motivação de se submeter uma aposta que é na sua maior parte, de outra pessoa.

No próximo concurso, seja em que versão for, os primeiros classificados já poderão eleger as estações em que apostar.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2012 às 03:12)

Queria dar os parabéns a todos os participantes, à administração que organizou esta aposta e também dar os parabéns em particular ao grande vencedor o *N_Fig*

Eu infelizmente não participei desta vez, mas posso dizer que esta forma é claramente mais difícil do que a anterior, na minha opinião não é de descartar o anterior modelo de apostas porque também era interessante, podemos sim optar ora por um ora por outro modelo de aposta.

Desta vez não foram incluídas estações amadoras mas na próxima vez podiam-se incluir como acontecia anteriormente.

Penso que já referi uma vez numa anterior aposta mas volto a dizer agora, penso que as regiões autónomas deviam ser incluídas neste jogo seria interessante incentivar o pessoal das ilhas para participar também.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2012 às 07:52)

Em primeiro lugar quero dar os parabéns ao *N_Fig*, que a tempo "roubou o contacto do IM" e destacou-se na liderança.  Parabéns!
Parabéns também ao Duarte Sousa, que teve uma boa performance. 

Eu, comecei bem, mas os estrondosos valores da madrugada em Monção, Mirandela e na Amareleja ditaram o meu afastamento da liderança. Por muito pouco consegui ainda um lugar na liderança, taco a taco com o Dan. Numa próxima já terei mais atenção ao comportamento das mínimas a norte perante ISO's de 22ºC a norte.

Por fim de destacar os apenas "0,6" pontos que diferencia o 9º do 5º lugar. Foi a primeira vez que hoje tanta gente com pontuações tão renhidas.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jun 2012 às 09:30)

Não participei desta vez, por manifesta falta de tempo para efectuar uma previsão credível.

 Parabéns a todos, só a vossa participação merece um elogio.

 Cá estarei para as próximas apostas!


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Jun 2012 às 09:44)

Bem, o que me "salvou" foi mesmo o segundo dia, senão nem sequer aparecia no Top 10 

Sem dúvida uma competição bem mais complexa que as anteriores, mas não deixa de ser divertido e didáctico este tipo de eventos. Venham mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2012 às 11:47)

Boas

Antes de mais, quero felicitar o *N_Fig* e o *AnDré* pelo pódio

Eu gostei deste novo formato de apostas. Quer dizer, o formato não mudou muito, mas da mudança dos valores mínimos e máximos para valores horários, parece ser mais difícil, e isso dá ainda mais "pica".

Quanto à minha performance, fiquei na minha melhor posição em concursos de apostas 
Consegui ter algumas pequenas diferenças entre o apostado e o registado, mas também tive algumas disparidades entre o apostado e o registado, principalmente no Norte.


----------



## meteo (28 Jun 2012 às 12:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou dar uma sugestão a quem faz estas apostas. Em vez de serem postadas no fórum as apostas à medida que forem sendo feitas pelos membros. Que tal cada um fizesse as apostas e forem mandadas em mensagem privada para um moderador. Na minha visão iria ser mais interessante ainda, porque não existe nenhuma pista e ninguém pode guiar-se por ninguém, mas continuava a existir penalização.



Concordo plenamente. Eu sei que não há prémio para ninguem,que isto é só a brincar,mas fica mais engraçado e justo,a nossa classificação ser apenas construida pelo nosso palpite. 
Mandar aos moderadores as nossas apostas,parece-me boa ideia. Sobre a hipótese de alguem poder duvidar dos moderadores aproveitarem esses valores,duvido que alguem tenha essa ideia,e se acontecer será uma minoria que pense assim.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2012 às 12:48)

Parabéns N_Fig  e restantes participantes, e obrigado ao David e André que organizaram.

Relativamente a algumas questões levantadas, 

Começando nos parâmetros propostos neste concurso, é sempre bom irmos variando e testando novas abordagens, e depois discutir e tirar conclusões do que funciona ou não, etc. Eu pessoalmente não me agrada muito este, mas acho muito bem que se vá variando para não cair na monotonia, são sempre desafios interessantes e difíceis, embora me pareça que neste talvez aumente o factor sorte em relação ao factor conhecimento, mas vou pedir ao David e André para analisarmos os erros de todos os concursos para ver se assim será ou não. Neste não pude participar por falta de tempo.

Quanto às apostas serem públicas e do eventual copianço, isso sempre foi uma preocupação desde o primeiro concurso há um ano atrás, a alternativa actualmente possível era o envio por mensagem privada para os moderadores, também foi muito discutido entre nós desde o 1º concurso, mas isso nunca foi feito porque deixava a equipa de moderadores numa situação de falta de transparência pois ninguém saberia em que circunstância as apostas quer dos moderadores quer dos outros foram feitas. 

E como todos aqui, nós também gostamos de participar, e alguns até costumam ser bons nisto, pelo que seria inaceitável haver essa falta de transparência. E não vale a pena argumentar que a maioria confia, etc, etc, claro que sim, julgo eu, mas haveria sempre alguém a levantar suspeição, nem que fosse apenas para si próprio. É uma opção completamente fora do baralho.

Mas já agora, só por curiosidade, obviamente que sempre controlámos eventuais cópias ou "inspirações", é relativamente simples de detectar quando trabalhamos com dados. 
E uma das coisas positivas disto tudo é que em 6 concursos com mais de 200 apostantes no total, apenas duas vezes ocorreram situaçoes anómalas, o que demonstra um fair-play notável de 99%, bem no espírito deste fórum e do objectivo destes concursos. E acrescento, por feliz coincidência, dessas duas vezes quem foi copiado esteve menos bem, o "crime" não compensa, o fairplay sim 

De qualquer forma o ideal é termos um dia estes concursos feitos através duma aplicação e não por mensagens, mas tem faltado tempo e recursos para o fazer. A ver se mais dia menos dia será possível, espero que sim, pois é o ideal, resolveria este e outros problemas.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jun 2012 às 14:56)

Deixo aqui os meus sinceros parabéns aos vencedores e restantes participantes (ops! Eu faltei por não ter tempo...).
Uma palavra também para o organizadores deste "concurso\passatempo": obrigado pela dedicação


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2012 às 17:08)

Não participei neste e discordo das "apostas fechadas". Trata-se de tentar acertar com base nos modelos disponíveis e com várias horas de antecedência. Copiar por copiar... as previsões do IM não costumam ser uma má base de cálculo...

Parabéns ao vencedor.


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jun 2012 às 21:37)

Parabéns aos vencedores, claro que isto tem sempre algum factor sorte, mas tenho a certeza que o conhecimento é muito mais importante.

Achei este esquema mais difícil, mas também interessante, apesar de pessoalmente não me ter dado nada bem. Mas foi mais por alguma impreparação da minha parte e até por desconhecimento de uma ou outra estação que falhei por completo. Por exemplo, devia ter estudado melhor o histórico de Monção pois não fazia ideia que o Minho teria uma estação com tais temperaturas! Bastou essa estação para me estragar completamente a classificação, com erros de 6/7ºC.

Obrigado aos organizadores


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2012 às 11:28)

Boas

Estive a pensar sobre as sugestões e tive uma ideia, não sei é se é «eficaz».

Postava-se o regulamento do concurso, as estações, isso tudo. Depois, só se podia postar uns 15/20 minutos antes do fecho das apostas, penso que isto impediria o copianço, ou pelo menos o copiador teria menos tempo para copiar. Se alguém não o pudesse fazer dentro desse intervalo de tempo, enviaria a sua aposta por mensagem privada a um moderador/administrador que depois postaria no lugar dele.

Que acham?


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jul 2012 às 22:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estive a pensar sobre as sugestões e tive uma ideia, não sei é se é «eficaz».
> 
> ...



Eu não concordo Duarte Sousa, apesar da tua ideia ser criativa e original.
Vou-te explicar apartir de um exemplo:
Este concurso de adivinhação das temperaturas dos dias 26 e 27 Junho foi publicado aqui no fórum no dia 23 de junho e as apostas terminavam no final do dia 24 de junho já com uma grande penalização e foi anunciado a um domingo é um dia em que as pessoas estão com as suas familia e é um dos dias que durante a manha e a tarde vêm menos pessoal aqui ao fórum e na segunda, de manha e de tarde quem trabalha nao tem tempo, só mesmo á noite.
Imagina Duarte Sousa se fosse como tu dizias 15/20 minutos, após a postagem do tópico e ainda por cima num Domingo ou a um dia da Semana de manha ou á tarde, quantas pessoas responderiam? quase nenhumas decerteza. E quem estava no fórum e postou as temperaturas nesse intervalo de 15/20 minutos, depois podia copiar as temperaturas dos outros e enviar por mensagem privada ao moderador após ter expirado esses 15/20 minutos e voltaria a haver copianços, por isso acho que devia ficar tudo como estava.

Este concurso estava com regras muito bem e quem quisesse copiava uns pelos outros, qual é o mal? desde que sejam diferentes ou parecidas, não há problema nenhum.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2012 às 23:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Imagina Duarte Sousa se fosse como tu dizias 15/20 minutos, após a postagem do tópico



Eu não disse após a postagem do tópico, mas sim 15/20 minutos antes do fecho das apostas, ou seja, por exemplo, o concurso encerra às 20h do dia X, terias/poderias postar desde as 19h40/19h45 até às 19h59/20h00 desse dia. Claro, que se fosse este o método dos concursos, o próprio concurso teria de ser anunciado 1 ou 2 dias mais cedo para dar a conhecer aos membros as estações, os parâmetros em causa, e outras informações necessárias.



Miguel96 disse:


> Vou-te explicar apartir de um exemplo:
> Este concurso de adivinhação das temperaturas dos dias 26 e 27 Junho foi publicado aqui no fórum no dia 23 de junho e as apostas terminavam no final do dia 24 de junho já com uma grande penalização e foi anunciado a um domingo é um dia em que as pessoas estão com as suas familia e é um dos dias que durante a manha e a tarde vêm menos pessoal aqui ao fórum e na segunda, de manha e de tarde quem trabalha nao tem tempo, só mesmo á noite.



Neste caso tens razão, mas este «parâmetro» é sempre uma incógnita, pois pode fazer mais frio ou mais calor a quaisquer dias da semana. Tanto pode ser à Segunda ou ao Sábado, isso aí é o tempo que manda. Mas sim, neste caso seria complicado de usar este método.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jul 2012 às 02:42)

Boas 

Para os que quiserem dar uma vista de olhos a um tipo de sistema para apostas que sugeri anteriormente, fica aqui o link

http://meteopt-renatocasqueira.pt.vu/

Se gostarem ou se tiverem criticas construtivas estou disponivel para melhorar no que puder. Que dizem admins?

Cumprimentos


----------

